

Dashboards in K12 Education, Boon or Bane - jackwest
https://jackcwest.wordpress.com/2011/09/03/data-dashboards-crash-into-education-will-it-matter/

======
derBaumstamm
Cautious optimism?

One of the shared flaws of great teachers seems to be an irrational insistence
on seeing good intentions in the actions of men. Maybe this failing is the
result of so much exposure to the innocent nobility of children, yet untainted
by the world. Such a weakness is the only plausible explanation I find for
such a glaring omission of reality.

In an ideal world more readily accessible data in education would be a
welcomed blessing. However, in reality we all know that the administrations of
this decrepit institution are populated with shameless kleptocrats and petite
despots, <http://nyti.ms/oiOUwp>. Far from worrying that they might
accidentally act on a false correlation, one should fear the certainty that
these parasites will manipulate this new data into harmful deceptions to
further their selfish agendas.

Before education can be saved, it must first be freed from the shackles of the
villains at the helm. Let us draw courage from our brothers in the Arab world;
if they can overthrow decades of brutal tyranny, we can surly take back our
temples of learning.

